
Calibre: Python 2 Is Retiring - gnalck
https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1714107
======
blondin
the python2 vs python3 debate is over and i don't wanna see it again.

python 3 wins.

if 12 years is not enough for anyone that is serious about python (or any
evolving software for that matter) then nothing will help.

they can fork the project if they want. we will ignore them.

